# QCTP for Busy Bee CX706



## GerryG (May 30, 2017)

Has anyone fitted a QCTP to a Busy Bee CX706 lathe?  

Wondering if an AXA QCTP would work when using 1/2 inch tools or would it be too high.

Thx 
Gerry


----------



## DAT510 (May 30, 2017)

On my Jet 10x24 lathe, the distance from the Bed to the Surface of the compound, is ~3.875".  I'm using a Phase II AXA QCTP and 1/2" tooling.  I have about 1/4" clearance, of additional adjustment, below the tool holder when the tooling is properly centered.  If your dimensions are similar an AXA tool post should be ok. If not you may need a smaller OXA.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 30, 2017)

The bed to compound distance has nothing to do with it.  The important measurement is from spindle center line to top of compound rest where the tool post mounts.  The makers of the tool posts should give dimensions that let you decide how it will fit.  The height of the various tools you will be using can also enter into the equation.  The tool holder must have enough travel to make the thickest and the thinnest tools come to the lathe center line.  We are speaking of cutting edge height above bottom of the slot the tools rest on.  Smaller shank tools can be shimmed if necessary to reach center line.  It is preferable if the tool holder can be raised and lowered normally to reach center line, without needing to use shims, less hassle.  Tool post sellers often list the range of lathe swing capacity for choosing tool posts.  That measurement also has nothing to do with what size tool post will fit your lathe.  Again, center line to top of compound is the only measurement that really matters, along with the dimensions of the cutting tools you will be using.


----------



## GerryG (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. 
The distance from the centre line to the compound is 1.040" and the distance from the centre line to the cross-slide is 2.978".
I think an AXA would work with 3/8" tooling and under but not sure about 1/2", that's why I was asking if anyone has installed an AXA QCTP to a CX706.


----------



## GerryG (May 30, 2017)

I guess I am looking for the minimum distance as shown in attached photo by DAT510 (thanks for the pic).


----------



## Bob Korves (May 30, 2017)

The tool needs to cut on the center of the work, or close to it.  Get yourself something that will get the sharp business end of your tool on the center of the work.  The specs of the tool post, tool holders, and tools, and some addition and subtraction, is required.  The cross slide height, the bed distance, and the swing of the lathe have no places in those equations.


----------



## DAT510 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Gerry,

The important distance is the Centerline to the Top surface of the compound.  When originally looked up your lathe, from the pictures it looked like the Top Surface of your compound was higher than mine, and thus why posted a picture of my for comparison.  

Here's another picture  showing the distance from the top of my compound to the cutter height/centerline of my lathe.  On my late I have ~1.25" from the Compound to the centerline.   My QCTP has ~1/4" of additional adjustment (when using 1/2" tooling) where the tool could be lowered/moved closer to the compound.  Given your compound is about 1/4" taller or closer to the centerline, than mine, you would need to lower the tool holder close to the bottom of tool post in order to center the tool on the centerline, with 1/2" tooling.  You could even possibly mill the bottom of the tool holder thinner if you needed to lower the tooling more, at a potential loss of rigidity.  

Hoped this helps....

Chris


----------



## DAT510 (May 30, 2017)

Here are some links to OXA AXA tool post and tool holder dimensions so you can get a better idea on which might best fit your lathe.

OXA    http://www.shars.com/quick-change-tool-post-set-wedge-type-000-oxa








AXA   http://www.shars.com/quick-change-tool-post-set-wedge-type-111-axa


----------



## GerryG (May 30, 2017)

Hi Chris,

That helps a lot, thanks very much.

It looks like I'm going to be real close with the AXA with very little room to move below the centre line with a 1/2" tool bit.  I'd like to go with the AXA because of the extra rigidity over the OXA.  Even with milling the bottom of the tool holder, it should still be more rigid then the OXA.  

I think I will go with the AXA.

This is interesting, it says H = .6 to 1.75, it should theoretically fit.






Gerry


----------



## RJSakowski (May 30, 2017)

GerryG said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> That helps a lot, thanks very much.
> 
> ...


The .6" dimension isn't for a 1/2" tool. With a 1/2" tool in the 101 tool holder the minimum dimension is .938".  It would be .6" for a 1/8" tool.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 30, 2017)

GerryG said:


> Thanks for the comments and suggestions.
> The distance from the centre line to the compound is 1.040" and the distance from the centre line to the cross-slide is 2.978".
> I think an AXA would work with 3/8" tooling and under but not sure about 1/2", that's why I was asking if anyone has installed an AXA QCTP to a CX706.


If your distance from spindle axis to top of compound is 1.040", any of the AXA type QCTP will work on your lathe with 1/2" tooling..


----------



## GerryG (May 30, 2017)

Thanks RJ, that makes ordering the AXA less stressful, they are not cheap. 

I kind of thought that the .6 might be for a 1/8" tool.

Gerry


----------



## RJSakowski (May 31, 2017)

Be advised that I measured my two Shars 250-101-XL tool holders and the height of the tool floor was .410" and .414".  This is greater than the advertised height of .313"  (15/16"-5/8").


----------



## GerryG (May 31, 2017)

Well, I guess that's probably par for the course when you buy Chinese tools.   I can't afford the high dollar made in America/Europe stuff so if it wasn't for the Chinese stuff, I'd have to find another hobby.

Thanks for info RJ


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 1, 2017)

GerryG said:


> Well, I guess that's probably par for the course when you buy Chinese tools.   I can't afford the high dollar made in America/Europe stuff so if it wasn't for the Chinese stuff, I'd have to find another hobby.
> 
> Thanks for info RJ


I expect it was more an error in the drawing.  AXA type 1 tool holders  have a fairly standardized height to the top of the tool of 15/16".  The Aloris oversized holder has advertised height of 1" which would put the height of the tool floor at 3/8".  Also, all the advertised dimensions are in 1/16" increments which would imply  +/- 1/32" tolerance.

As with you, I can't justify putting a $1,000+ of tooling on a lathe which cost me $1,500 so I go with the Chinese tooling.  So far, I haven't had any complaints, aside from the above error.


----------



## GerryG (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks RJ, that's good to know.  

Same here, on the whole I've found the Chinese stuff good enough, at least for home use. 

Gerry


----------

